# Non Dairy Cottage Cheese?



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I thought I'd ask about this for my mom. She is severely lactose intolerant and has gotten used to the soy/rice substitutes for cheeses and other dairy products. But she has yet to find a non dairy cottage cheese. Anybody have any ideas?? Thanks!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Nope. I wish! I've never even seen a recipe. I don't think it's possible to mimic that chewy texture properly.

but I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I have a yummy non-dairy cottage cheese recipe:

Tofu Cottage Cheese
This is really quick and easy to make. It's a great way to get protein and calcium.

1 pound firm tofu
1 tablespoon olive oil
4 tablespoons fresh lemon juice (1 large lemon)
1 tablespoon tahini (optional)
1/2 teaspoon sea salt

Divide tofu in half. Place 1/2 in blender or food processor with remaining ingredients. Puree until smooth. Place other half of tofu in bowl and mash with fork. Pour blended tofu mixture into bowl and stir to mix.

Makes 2 cups


----------

